# Writing > Short Story Sharing >  Short Children's story on the Beach

## scottcjohnson

Hi,

My name is Scott. Please read my short kid's story on the beach, and tell me what you think. Thanks.

here's the link:
http://www.writing.com/main/view_ite..._id/1249686#sw

- Scott

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

Very nice, Scott. Welcome! Have you, or are you planning to publish this in a book with pictures and such? I think that would be a lovely idea. I like that you've written a sort of introduction to the beach, or to the world, maybe. It's very straightforward, with a great deal of information. I think it would be greatly appreciated by parents and children. Not exactly my choice reading material, but I appreciate it too. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------

